# Radiohead, thoughts...



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was listening to the _Ongoing History of New Music_ (podcast) on Radiohead. It's a 3 parter. I love musical history, so I'll listen to any or all episodes of the show, but this one was intriguing because of Radiohead's immense following, and devoted fans. Which, after hearing all three parts, I decided, I am not. But I do like a lot of their stuff. I have _OK Computer_, and the B_est of _ EMI released after their contract requirements were up. I will most likely get _Pablo Honey_, and _The Bends_ on vinyl at some point too. I already have digital copies of those, but I'd like the tactile version. 

So, where do you fit in?? I am clearly in "_Just the hits, please_". And I really do need to be in the mood. 

If I haven't covered all bases in the poll options, let me know, and add your thoughts to thread too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I lost interest with that Rainbows one and haven’t heard anything they have done since. Still love Bends and OK Computer.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Creep and Karma Police are great songs but other than that meh. I would much rather listen to Coldplay and no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not a "fan" or follower or anything, but I really like most things post _OK_. I was listening/aware since _Pablo_, but the later records moved them beyond a "way, way better Oasis" (don't like) and into something all their own. I think there is lot more art to their later records, and not just in a "let's add more guitar effects" kind of way. I'm not a huge electronic music fan, but Radiohead does that extremely well and has their own sound. The music I like best by the band also tends to make me a bit depressive, so I don't listen too often.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I lost interest with that Rainbows one and haven’t heard anything they have done since. Still love Bends and OK Computer.


Yep, those two albums. I like "The Bends" more, particularly the songs "High and Dry" and the one that goes "You do it to yourself, you do" in the chorus. 

Haven't listened those CDs for a while. Those are the only ones I had bought.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> Yep, those two albums. I like "The Bends" more, particularly the songs "High and Dry" and the one that goes "You do it to yourself, you do" in the chorus.
> 
> Haven't listened those CDs for a while. Those are the only ones I had bought.


That song is called "Just" and is one of my favourite videos. 
I'm one who really likes the songs I like from them but have a hard time getting into their whole catalog.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I was listening to the _Ongoing History of New Music_ (podcast) on Radiohead. It's a 3 parter. I love musical history, so I'll listen to any or all episodes of the show, but this one was intriguing because of Radiohead's immense following, and devoted fans. Which, after hearing all three parts, I decided, I am not. But I do like a lot of their stuff. I have _OK Computer_, and the B_est of _ EMI released after their contract requirements were up. I will most likely get _Pablo Honey_, and _The Bends_ on vinyl at some point too. I already have digital copies of those, but I'd like the tactile version.
> 
> So, where do you fit in?? I am clearly in "_Just the hits, please_". And I really do need to be in the mood.
> 
> If I haven't covered all bases in the poll options, let me know, and add your thoughts to thread too.


Our band just started playing High and Dry. Pretty neat tune and pretty easy to play.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm with what some others said above. Big on the 1st two records, didn't care as much for OK Computer and lost interest.
I think I got some hearing damage from the 2001 show. I've never felt that much bass to the chest. Brutal.
Ironically, _High and Dry _was the song Thom Yorke talked about detesting, even though for many (here and elsewhere), it's a favourite.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

“Love Me Do” and “I Wanna Hold Your Hand” are great songs, but The Beatles totally lost me by Revolver.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I liked The Bends and Ok Computer, but the albums that followed were just too different so I stopped paying attention. 

I need to sit down their later albums and see if I can get into them, but that's yet to happen.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The song Fake Plastic Trees always reminded me of Bread. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It seems most comments boil down to how I feel about them. I like this song, that song, this LP is good, etc...

I don't know any other band's catalog, in where the songs I like, I love! For example, I can't get enough of_ Street Spirit,_ but _Bloom_ makes me scratch my head. There are no in-betweens... at least for me.

For the most part, the songs I like are from the EMI era. 1993-2003. _Hail to the Thief _was the last one under that contract, and In_ Rainbows_ (2007) was their first independent release. From what I've heard of this "new era", I don't like. I take nothing from their musical ability, I just don't find it "listenable".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Creep and High and Dry are beautiful songs.

Creep alone is worth the price of admission IMO.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Creep & High And Dry are the only songs by them I know - but I really like those tunes.

Creep initially hit my radar when Govt Mule covered it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Every time I hear Creep, I feel like giving Thom Yorke a hug.

He really puts it out there, heart on his sleeve et cetera.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

A Moon Shaped Pool is one of their best albums.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Also this thread isn't complete without recognizing the brilliance of Pyramid Song.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Heard so much about the band I bought “OK Computer”. Couldn’t get through the whiney emo bullshit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK Computer and Kid A were my favourite albums, bought the vinyl when it was still tough to find. I also like some of the hits or odd picks from other albums. I guess the middle of Radiohead would be my choice.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Heard so much about the band I bought “OK Computer”. Couldn’t get through the whiney emo bullshit.


I'm pretty sure it isn't emo


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Haven't listened to the last 3 indie releases really, but for me they're one of the great bands. I had to listen to some of the albums multiple times before starting to 'get it' as they're certainly not customary fare, particularly the later ones - but it's worth it. Seeing them live is a revelation and it all makes perfect sense after that, or during anyway.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll also add that although I wasn't sure at first, Kid A has become one of my favorite albums.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

meh, for me

I like the band, the gear they use, and their whole concept

their music doesn't really do it for me though


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

King of Limbs is the only record that I don't like but I dig some tunes on it (Lotus Flower, Codex). OK Computer came out the summer betweeb 7th and 8th grade for me and the 3 guitar arrangements blew me away.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

If I were going to make a snarky comment it would read as follows:
Jonny Greenwood's solo albums are neat until you check out Olivier Messaien. Then they're classical music's Greta Van Fleet


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

The Bends, OK Computer, In Rainbows.

Mostly The Bends. That's a top 10 album for me. But I definitely "don't get" some of their later stuff.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

jimmythegeek said:


> If I were going to make a snarky comment it would read as follows:
> Jonny Greenwood's solo albums are neat until you check out Olivier Messaien. Then they're classical music's Greta Van Fleet


As a person with a masters degree in classical music, I can say that I personally disagree with this statement.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I gen


Clean Channel said:


> As a person with a masters degree in classical music, I can say that I personally disagree with this statement.


I generally do too. Apart from Body Song it's pretty diverse.


----------

